# Han Li e l'irritazione nei confronti di Montella e Mirabelli.



## admin (14 Settembre 2017)

Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà


----------



## Aron (14 Settembre 2017)

Purtroppo contro la Lazio si sono visti dei pessimi segnali sulla possibile dimensione di Montella come allenatore. 
L'anno scorso Montella aveva molti alibi che quest'anno non ci sono più, e sapremo inevitabilmente se ha davvero la stoffa da allenatore big o da tecnico di seconda fascia.

Un discorsino con Conte inizierei ad avviarlo...


----------



## cubase55 (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Meno male...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Mica ha tutti i torti Han. Il ragionamento dovrebbe essere : "I soldi li abbiamo messi per comprare gente che in campo giochi e faccia la differenza, se li avete presi e non sono degni di stare in campo vuol dire che avete speso male i nostri soldi, e quindi qualche testa dovrà saltare."


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Io vado controcorrente rispetto ai commenti dell'altro topic chiuso.

Spero sia vero, sarebbe indice di una proprietà sana e trasparente. Guardate il lato positivo della notizia, e non quello complottistico dove tutti ce l'hanno con noi e vogliono lanciarci sterco.
Significa che la nuova proprietà è libera di mettere in discussione tutto e tutti, per il bene della società.
Non si parla per forza di licenziamento di Mirabelli o Montella, ma da oggi tutti devono rendere conto dei propri errori.

O forse era meglio il sistema Berlusconi, che lasciava liberi i vari Galliani, Brocchi e Inzaghi di fare porcate a non finire, senza che nessuno rendesse conto o pagasse? Un sistema marcio che non ci lasciava più respirare, ci soffocava.

Ripeto, spero sia vero e che per una volta Repubblica abbia ragione.


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2017)

Han Li ha stra ragione su tutta la linea.

La cosa grave, però, è che la formazione (corretta e giusta) deve farla la proprietà...


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente rispetto ai commenti dell'altro topic chiuso.
> 
> Spero sia vero, sarebbe indice di una proprietà sana e trasparente. Guardate il lato positivo della notizia, e non quello complottistico dove tutti ce l'hanno con noi e vogliono lanciarci sterco.
> Significa che la nuova proprietà è libera di mettere in discussione tutto e tutti, per il bene della società.
> ...



Sono pienamente d'accordo con te

Bravo David fatti sentire!


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Settembre 2017)

Han Li ha un passato da calciatore quindi può intervenire su questi aspetti


----------



## Albijol (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Han Li vai a Londra e pregare Conte di venire da noi


----------



## kipstar (14 Settembre 2017)

quest'anno è un banco di prova importante per il mister.
purtroppo il tempo è poco, a volte non c'è....
vediamo come va....
forza milan


----------



## ultràinside (14 Settembre 2017)

Montella fa scelte in base a ciò che vede a Milanello, poi si possono discutere le scelte, giustamente.
Kalinic ad esempio, ultimo arrivato, pochi allenamenti.
Tanti giocatori impegnati con le proprie nazionali...
Con la Lazi


----------



## alcyppa (14 Settembre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Purtroppo contro la Lazio si sono visti dei pessimi segnali sulla possibile dimensione di Montella come allenatore.
> L'anno scorso Montella aveva molti alibi che quest'anno non ci sono più, e sapremo inevitabilmente se ha davvero la stoffa da allenatore big o da tecnico di seconda fascia.
> 
> *Un discorsino con Conte inizierei ad avviarlo...*




Preghiamo.


----------



## ultràinside (14 Settembre 2017)

Montella fa scelte in base a ciò che vede a Milanello.
Scelte che possono poi essere condivise o meno, giustamente.

Io penso che con la Lazio, chiunque avrebbe messo, non sarebbe cambiato niente.
Tutta questione di testa (e spero non anche fisica) , una cosa indecente.

Per tanti motivi, i giocatori non sono riusciti ad allenarsi tutti insieme e bene.
Diamo un po di tempo, sono sicuro che andremo bene


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente rispetto ai commenti dell'altro topic chiuso.
> 
> Spero sia vero, sarebbe indice di una proprietà sana e trasparente. Guardate il lato positivo della notizia, e non quello complottistico dove tutti ce l'hanno con noi e vogliono lanciarci sterco.
> Significa che la nuova proprietà è libera di mettere in discussione tutto e tutti, per il bene della società.
> ...



Perfetto. Basta con i complottismi e le faziosità.


----------



## Anguus (14 Settembre 2017)

Ragionamento che non fa una piega, ma direi prematuro, diamo ancora la scusante della condizione fisica e dell'ambientamento. Certo se a tra due mesi ci troviamo Borini e Cutrone titolari ancora..qualche domanda me la pongo..


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Ci mancherebbe solo che Han Li cominci subito ad invadere un campo di competenza che non è il suo... pensi a fare il suo ruolo che per questioni tecniche ci sono altri più informati e capaci.
Siamo appena passati da anni di "attaccareee" e "voglio Honda trequartista"...

Comunque mi suona strano che abbia fatto una cosa simile, le proprietà orientali sono sempre attente a non fare certe ingerenze.

Lo spero anche, perchè la proprietà deve fare la proprietà, la formazione la fa l'allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente rispetto ai commenti dell'altro topic chiuso.
> 
> Spero sia vero, sarebbe indice di una proprietà sana e trasparente. Guardate il lato positivo della notizia, e non quello complottistico dove tutti ce l'hanno con noi e vogliono lanciarci sterco.
> Significa che la nuova proprietà è libera di mettere in discussione tutto e tutti, per il bene della società.
> ...



Berlusconi li lasciava liberi?? no davvero, negli ultimi anni ha fatto un'infinità di interventi fuori luogo e ingerenze assurde, finendo solo per minare l'autorità dell'allenatore e basta.

Il successo di ogni società moderna e organizzata si basa su una assoluta e indiscutibile separazione netta dei ruoli, è una condizione imprescindibile. La proprietà fa la proprità, i dirigenti fanno i dirigenti e l'allenatore fa l'allenatore. 
Abbiamo visto bene all'Inter che casino è successo l'anno scorso tra consulenti e superconsulenti vari...


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Montella fa scelte in base a ciò che vede a Milanello.
> Scelte che possono poi essere condivise o meno, giustamente.
> 
> Io penso che con la Lazio, chiunque avrebbe messo, non sarebbe cambiato niente.
> ...



Bravo! Basta attaccare Montella, dopo tre partite di campionato (di cui due vinte tra l'altro).


----------



## distinti (14 Settembre 2017)

Solo loro se lo sono chiesti?
Fassone, Mirabelli, Abbiati, tutta la squadra, tutta Italia no?
Secondo me si!


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2017)

Il problema è che se vuoi far giocare questi 3, devi rinunciare al nostro miglior giocatore, Suso


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io vado controcorrente rispetto ai commenti dell'altro topic chiuso.
> 
> Spero sia vero, sarebbe indice di una proprietà sana e trasparente. Guardate il lato positivo della notizia, e non quello complottistico dove tutti ce l'hanno con noi e vogliono lanciarci sterco.
> Significa che la nuova proprietà è libera di mettere in discussione tutto e tutti, per il bene della società.
> ...



su questo sono d'accordo con te. Meglio una proprietà che vuole entrare anche nel merito delle scelte. Chiaro importante che non sia come Moratti o Zamparini che ad ogni risultato negativo stravolgevano tutto. Importante sempre mantenere la programmazione, ma se le scelte tecniche dell'allenatore o del DS sono incomprensibili giusto chiedere spiegazioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi li lasciava liberi?? no davvero, negli ultimi anni ha fatto un'infinità di interventi fuori luogo e ingerenze assurde, finendo solo per minare l'autorità dell'allenatore e basta.



No no, è tutto un altro discorso, io ho fatto nomi specifici.
Mai una critica verso Galliani o gli allenatori scelti da lui stesso, tanto che Brocchi sarebbe stato riconfermato.

E l'ultima volta che Galliani è stato messo in discussione e davanti alle proprie responsabilità, Berlusconi per poco non disereda la propria figlia.

La proprietà deve metterci i soldi ma deve essere decisa, trasparente e mettere tutto in discussione senza favoritismi, non deve per forza essere dittatoriale come Berlusconi o Zamparini.
Che poi appunto, berlusconi era dittatore e ingerente solo contro chi voleva lui.
Se Mirabelli ha fatto un errore (insieme a tante altre cose azzeccate), adesso ne rende conto, prima non succedeva.

L'articolo parla di domande, di chiarimenti. E' legittimo.


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi li lasciava liberi?? no davvero, negli ultimi anni ha fatto un'infinità di interventi fuori luogo e ingerenze assurde, finendo solo per minare l'autorità dell'allenatore e basta.
> 
> Il successo di ogni società moderna e organizzata si basa su una assoluta e indiscutibile separazione netta dei ruoli, è una condizione imprescindibile. La proprietà fa la proprità, i dirigenti fanno i dirigenti e l'allenatore fa l'allenatore.
> Abbiamo visto bene all'Inter che casino è successo l'anno scorso tra consulenti e superconsulenti vari...



e invece si, era proprio così. Le uscite di Berlusconi, anche ai tempi di Ancelotti, erano solo di facciata. Giusto per farsi vedere ed essere sulla bocca di tutti. Poi alla fine Galliani faceva i suoi porci comodi e anche al Silvietto andava bene evidentemente.


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Si ma mai una critica verso Galliani o gli allenatori scelti da lui stesso, tanto che Brocchi sarebbe stato riconfermato.
> 
> E l'ultima volta che Galliani è stato messo in discussione e davanti alle proprie responsabilità, Berlusconi per poco non disereda la propria figlia.
> 
> La proprietà deve essere solo decisa, trasparente e mettere tutto in discussione senza favoritismi, non deve per forza essere dittatoriale.



hai fatto l'esempio giusto con Barbara. In quel caso si è visto come fosse impossibile cambiare qualcosa del sistema marcio che avevamo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Settembre 2017)

Ecco appunto, menomale che finisca nella critica anche Mirabelli e non solo Montella


----------



## bmb (14 Settembre 2017)

Critiche giuste ma arrivate in un momento acerbo. Sarebbero state da fare tra un mesetto, se la situazione fosse rimasta uguale.


----------



## Zenos (14 Settembre 2017)

Ha ragionissima...li avete comprati perché forti?come mai non li fate giocare?(Montella)Non li fate giocare perché non forti?perché avete speso su di loro 80 e passa milioni?(Mirabelli)
Qualcuno ha sbagliato e ne deve rendere conto.


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no, è tutto un altro discorso, io ho fatto nomi specifici.
> Mai una critica verso Galliani o gli allenatori scelti da lui stesso, tanto che Brocchi sarebbe stato riconfermato.
> 
> E l'ultima volta che Galliani è stato messo in discussione e davanti alle proprie responsabilità, Berlusconi per poco non disereda la propria figlia.
> ...



No, nell'articolo si parla di ingerenze tecniche esplicite. Se la proprietà interviene per capire meglio le clausole di un contratto o una commissione sospetta o l'organizzazione societaria o il team di scouting... niente da dire. 
Ma, per me, la proprietà deve starsene km lontano dal campo e da aspetti tecnici che devono essere delegati a chi se ne intende di più e sta con la squadra tutto il giorno.
Per me è l'essenza del professionismo.

Poi se l'allenatore o il DS non piacciono, o se i risultati sono scadenti, si cacciano. Evitando però il cialtronismo stile Inter la stagione scorsa 

La figura dell'allenatore e del DS devono essere difese a spada tratta come i templari... se per sbaglio nella testa dei giocatori si insinua l'idea che qualcosa non va è finita. Società e mister devono essere un blocco unico e granitico, senza ingerenze.
Così la vedo io.

Detto questo, non ce lo vedo Han Li a fare ingerenze tecniche, francamente.


----------



## zlatan (14 Settembre 2017)

Premesso che non ci credo e che è l'ennesimo tentativo di destabilizzazione, qualora lo fosse, mi chiedo per quale motivo fino all'anno scorso se parlava il Berlusca sul discorso 2 punte o trequartista, era un cogli.. e e destabilizzava l'ambiente, mentre adesso HAN LI fa bene a mettere becco sulle cose tecniche, lui che probabilmente non sa neanche se il pallone è rotondo o quadrato. E lo dico da uno che il 14 aprile si è sentito liberato, prima che pensiate che sia un nostalgico...


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> e invece si, era proprio così. Le uscite di Berlusconi, anche ai tempi di Ancelotti, erano solo di facciata. Giusto per farsi vedere ed essere sulla bocca di tutti. Poi alla fine Galliani faceva i suoi porci comodi e anche al Silvietto andava bene evidentemente.



Non è vero. Berlusconi era molto invadente dal punto di vista tecnico, dettando anche formazioni e schemi su calcio d'angolo (famosi i pizzini a Ancelotti) e non esitò a cacciare Leonardo e Seedorf perchè si azzardarono a contraddirlo sullo schema a due punte e il famoso "4312 è un diktat dirigenziale".
Lo scontro con Leonardo fu epico... Leonardo spiegò per filo e per segno come erano andate le sue telefonate con Berlusconi.

Per me sono cose che andavano bene negli anni 90, nel calcio iperprofessionistico di oggi non te lo puoi permettere. Le proprietà delle squadre inglesi non si sa nemmeno chi siano... ma anche Perez e Bartomeu si guardano bene da entrare in questioni tecniche.

La netta separazione dei ruoli e delle competenze è indispensabile.


----------



## Mr. Canà (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Dubbi leciti quelli della società.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No, nell'articolo si parla di ingerenze tecniche esplicite. Se la proprietà interviene per capire meglio le clausole di un contratto o una commissione sospetta o l'organizzazione societaria o il team di scouting... niente da dire.
> Ma, per me, la proprietà deve starsene km lontano dal campo e da aspetti tecnici che devono essere delegati a chi se ne intende di più e sta con la squadra tutto il giorno.
> Per me è l'essenza del professionismo.
> 
> ...



Dici cose giuste, non la vedo in modo troppo diverso da te.

Però il fatto che un bravissimo come Mirabelli, al primo errore, debba stare comunque attento e sul chi va là, rendere conto ogni volta del proprio operato, a me piace. Da troppo tempo non succedeva nella nostra società.
Io faccio confronti pensando più alla dirigenza, piuttosto che agli allenatori.

Poi chiaramente, la differenza tra un cinese serio e un Berlusconi la farà la saggezza. Mirabelli non deve certo essere cacciato o messo in piazza perchè ha fatto un errore ad agosto, o Montella esonerato oggi perchè ha sbgliato formazione.
L'ingerenza tecnica penso sia stata più un "ragazzi, abbiamo preso 4 pere con la Lazio dopo 250 milioni spese. A noi questo non va bene e non deve più ripetersi. Vedete di risolvere la situazione, cambiare modulo anche subito se necessario, basta che non succeda più".
Che è comunque diverso da un "La squadra è fortissima da Champions, Galliani ha fatto un gran mercato", "tutta colpa che non ci sono due punte e Mihajlovic caprone" davanti a ogni microfono, dopo un mercato con zero euro spesi


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> hai fatto l'esempio giusto con Barbara. In quel caso si è visto come fosse impossibile cambiare qualcosa del sistema marcio che avevamo.



Caso completamente diverso, Barbara fece una critica all'organizzazione e gestione aziendale mica alla formazione e allo schema di gioco...


----------



## 666psycho (14 Settembre 2017)

boh siamo solo alla terza giornata... Kalinic è arrivato per ultimo, lasciamoli il tempo di prendere condizione.. Silva sta forse avendo un po di difficoltà d'integrazione come anche Calhanoglu ... quanto saranno al top giocheranno di sicuro. Il discorso sarebbe divesro se fossimo alla quindicesima di campionato..


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Settembre 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dici cose giuste, non la vedo in modo troppo diverso da te.
> 
> Però il fatto che un bravissimo come Mirabelli, al primo errore, debba stare comunque attento e sul chi va là, rendere conto ogni volta del proprio operato, a me piace. Da troppo tempo non succedeva nella nostra società.
> 
> ...



mmm non in questo momento però. E' una fase super complicata (senza precedenti direi) dove si devono superare ostacoli ben noti da tempo e di natura molto particolare. Hakan in un'intervista ha detto che ha difficoltà a capire le richieste degli allenatori perchè non capisce ancora la lingua... tanto per dire che la questione non è solo se si gioca col trequartista o la mezzala... adesso certe critiche sono totalmente fuori luogo, per me.

Anzi, se la proprietà vuole essere utile deve stare a Milanello, non in Cina, a rincuorare e incoraggiare tutti, altro che criticare. Altrimenti possono starsene a Hong Kong per quanto mi riguarda, Mirabelli e Montella sanno benissimo da soli che una batosta come quella con Lazio non deve ripetersi


----------



## cris (14 Settembre 2017)

La dirigenza ha ragione, si sono spesi fior di milioni e i nuovi acquisti DEVONO giocare, DEVE essere fatto un modulo
che ne faccia giocare il più possibile. Altrimenti Montella venga spedito a calci da dove è arrivato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2017)

Han Li non parla con nessun giornalista


----------



## ilCapitan6 (14 Settembre 2017)

Perchè Kalinic, Silva e Chala non hanno giocato?

Semplice. Anche il Presidente conosce bene la realtà dei fatti.

Kalinic è arrivato in fondo al mercato e durante i periodi precedenti si è allenato poco e male. Doveva recuperare la condizione.
Silva è un talento ancora grezzo: grande potenziale ma il suo impiego va gestito per non bruciarlo. Perché pagarlo allora più di 40M? perché il rischio era di provare a comprarlo a 80M l'anno dopo.
Chala? Da quanti mesi non giocava una partita con l'intensità vista contro la Lazio? Secondo voi ha già la gamba per queste sfide? 

Non lasciamoci prendere dai facili e frettolosi giudizi.
Che poi si siano fatti degli errori è umano e normale. Abbiamo acquistato 11 giocatori perché semplicemente la BASE non esisteva: non potevamo puntellare, dovevamo arare e seminare.

Poi ricordate che anche la Lancia Delta integrale HF è nata da un errore di progettazione.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Settembre 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Han Li non parla con nessun giornalista



Giusto, ogni giorno c'è un articolo contro Montella o contro Mirabelli.. ma cosa si aspettava tutta questa gente? Vincere 10 di fila?

Abbiamo una squadra in netta costruzione, quindi ritengo giusto lasciare lavorare in pace squadra e allenatore, poi tra 2-3 mesi vedremo come stanno le cose.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Settembre 2017)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Han Li vai a Londra e pregare Conte di venire da noi



Mi aggiungo all'appello


----------



## sballotello (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



comportamento societario ineccepibile. bene cosi


----------



## Garrincha (14 Settembre 2017)

Kalinic è stato più in Croazia che in ritiro con la Fiorentina, Cahla è in ritardo di condizione, l'unico era Silva fuori per scelta tecnica


----------



## sacchino (14 Settembre 2017)

Han Li parla come se fosse Berlusconi o magari lo è


----------



## Maximo (14 Settembre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Luca Pagni spiega i dettagli dell'articolo riportato questa mattina da Repubblica: Han Li, rimasto sorpreso, ha fatto capire di non essere molto contento del fatto che Kalinic, Silva e Calhanoglu siano finiti in panchina. La proprietà cinese si chiede: se li avete comprati, per quale motivo non li fate giocare? In particolare, se si disputa un match contro un'avversaria diretta. Richiamato anche Mirabelli: se Kalinic e Silva sono finiti in panchina, perchè i soldi non sono stati spesi per un grande attaccante di livello europeo? Da qui, il passaggio al 3-5-2 che permetterà di schierare contemporaneamente tutti i nuovi acquisti. Nel passaggio al nuovo modulo, dunque, c'è anche lo zampino della proprietà



Non hanno giocato prima perchè erano fuori forma, ci vuole un attimo a bruciare giocatori nuovi/giovani, anche se di talento, bastano un paio di partite sbagliate a San Siro, da questo punto di vista la gestione di Montella mi è parsa corretta.


----------



## Black (14 Settembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Berlusconi era molto invadente dal punto di vista tecnico, dettando anche formazioni e schemi su calcio d'angolo (famosi i pizzini a Ancelotti) e non esitò a cacciare Leonardo e Seedorf perchè si azzardarono a contraddirlo sullo schema a due punte e il famoso "4312 è un diktat dirigenziale".
> Lo scontro con Leonardo fu epico... Leonardo spiegò per filo e per segno come erano andate le sue telefonate con Berlusconi.
> 
> Per me sono cose che andavano bene negli anni 90, nel calcio iperprofessionistico di oggi non te lo puoi permettere. Le proprietà delle squadre inglesi non si sa nemmeno chi siano... ma anche Perez e Bartomeu si guardano bene da entrare in questioni tecniche.
> ...



ma tu credi alla storia dei "pizzini" ad Ancelotti? cavolate giornalistiche, giusto per fare sensazione. Se Leonardo e Seedorf sono stati cacciati non è certo per motivi tecnici, ma perchè non volevano adattarsi a quanto diceva il presidente e Galliani. E non parlo certo di scelte tattiche. 
L'unica "imposizione tattica" (si fa per dire) era il famoso 4-3-1-2, ovvero il trequartista e le 2 punte. Ma questo più che un indicazione tattica sembrava il classico slogan.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mica ha tutti i torti Han. Il ragionamento dovrebbe essere : "I soldi li abbiamo messi per comprare gente che in campo giochi e faccia la differenza, se li avete presi e non sono degni di stare in campo vuol dire che avete speso male i nostri soldi, e quindi qualche testa dovrà saltare."


. 
Perfetto.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Settembre 2017)

Han Li sarà ancora più infuriato visto la prestazione di Silva, Hakan e Kalinic


----------



## Giek (15 Settembre 2017)

Per carità, Conte MAI!!!
Lui e la sua mentalità da provinciale stiano lontani dal Milan. Con la sua politica di solo lavoro e fatica è in grado di instillare in ogni giocatore la convinzione di essere mediocre e comunque più scarso di ogni avversario.


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Settembre 2017)

Il nostro problema è Montella, stop.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Settembre 2017)

Montella è un vero e proprio handicap. L'anno scorso non aveva alcuna pressione, ma quest'anno è diverso. Ha degli obiettivi da raggiungere e se non lo fa sarà cacciato. Quindi ridi di meno e vedi di non sbagliare formazione.


----------



## James45 (15 Settembre 2017)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Il nostro problema è Montella, stop.



Il vostro problema.
Per alcuni, e sono milanisti DOC, non lo è.
Quindi inutile generalizzare, soprattutto dopo ieri sera.

Tornando IT, visto che ieri Han Li era al Prater, come mai nessuno ne riporta oggi le impressioni?
Ieri filtravano critiche e oggi nessuna dichiarazione ufficiale?


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Settembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Mica ha tutti i torti Han. Il ragionamento dovrebbe essere : "I soldi li abbiamo messi per comprare gente che in campo giochi e faccia la differenza, se li avete presi e non sono degni di stare in campo vuol dire che avete speso male i nostri soldi, e quindi qualche testa dovrà saltare."



Ok però non cadiamo nel tranello che abbiamo vissuto per 30 anni con il presidente che vuole fare la formazione, o alla perez che voleva i galacticos in campo anche a costo di perdere (e infatti cacciò capello per aver messo fuori Beckham e Ronaldo)..

Montellavede i giocatori ogni giorno, se Kalinic è ancora giù di condizione (vista l'estate fatta) o non integrato negli schemi non voleva rischiarlo contro un avversario forte


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Settembre 2017)

Black ha scritto:


> ma tu credi alla storia dei "pizzini" ad Ancelotti? cavolate giornalistiche, giusto per fare sensazione. Se Leonardo e Seedorf sono stati cacciati non è certo per motivi tecnici, ma perchè non volevano adattarsi a quanto diceva il presidente e Galliani. E non parlo certo di scelte tattiche.
> L'unica "imposizione tattica" (si fa per dire) era il famoso 4-3-1-2, ovvero il trequartista e le 2 punte. Ma questo più che un indicazione tattica sembrava il classico slogan.



Non so da dove vengono le tue opinioni, ma in numerose interviste Leonardo ha senza mezzi termini spiegato, anche molto in dettaglio, le ingerenze tecniche di Berlusconi sul 42 fantasia, su Huntelaar e su Pato e soprattutto sulle due punte.

La storia dei pizzini prima della finale di Atene l'ha confermata anche Ancelottti, altro che cavolta giornalistica...


----------



## Gatto (15 Settembre 2017)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Montella è un vero e proprio handicap. L'anno scorso non aveva alcuna pressione, ma quest'anno è diverso. Ha degli obiettivi da raggiungere e se non lo fa sarà cacciato. Quindi ridi di meno e vedi di non sbagliare formazione.



Arridaje con questa storia delle risate...Ma allora siete proprio fissati!!


----------

